

Ask HN: Having trouble finding 2 past submissions; can anyone help? - deefour

1. There was a post in the last 1-3 months for a site that offered photographs of (mostly) Apple devices out in the real world. I vaguely remember a photograph of a macbook on a picnic table. They were offering real photographs/settings for you to lay a screenshot of your website into.
2. There was a post in the past couple weeks for a tool that (as of it's posting) tracked python package and NPM releases. You pay monthly to get notifications about releases of various packages you're interested in. They promised support for Ruby  gems in the near future on their blog.<p>Thanks.
======
jdale27
#2 sounds like <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5224499>

